# ISPConfig , Suse 10.1 Joomla Setup Problem



## pauls (28. Okt. 2007)

Hi,

schon wieder oder immer noch das Problem : Joomla Installation 

PHP version >= 4.1.0 Yes 
- zlib compression support Unavailable 
- XML support Available 
- MySQL support Unavailable 
configuration.php Writeable 
Session save path /var/lib/php5, Writeable 


Safe Mode: OFF: OFF 
Display Errors: ON: ON 
File Uploads: ON: ON 
Magic Quotes GPC: ON: OFF 
Magic Quotes Runtime: OFF: OFF 
Register Globals: OFF: OFF 
Output Buffering: OFF: OFF 
Session auto start: OFF: OFF 



Magic Quotes ist nicht so wichtig denke ich.


Aber oben die beiden probleme...

ich habe suse 10.1 enterprise

Alles genau nach anleitung gemacht.

letztens habe ich dannmal versucht zlib und mysql per yast2 von hand nach zu installieren, danach hatte ich dann einen php totalausfall !
Danach wieder neu ispconfig installiert, was auf dem Virtuellen Server unt MS Virtual Server 2005 eine ganze Nacht fast dauert !

phpmyadmin läuft und sonst prinzipiel auch alles !

wo liegt der fehler ?

php info bringt so ziemlich alles an den tag, jedoch tauch dort nirgends mysql auf

ich glaube der fehler ist häufiger, aber eine lösung war nirgends zu finden.

Hoffe hier auf Hilfe...

saludos,

Oliver


----------



## pauls (28. Okt. 2007)

*Nachträglch php-mysql und php-zlib installiert..*

... rcapache2 stop , rcapache2 start und nun dass hier beim aufruf von php info : 
‹¤WYoÛ8~ï¯˜ªè¢-¢Ó±Ÿ‹ÔNÑÉ®±I»ÇË‚–h‰(%ª$Û úßw(Ù®ÙI»l‹œßœÒ½ç£ß‡·/!Ñ)‡ñ§·W†`Ù®ûgcèº£Ûüõþöú |Çƒ[I2Å4á®{ù›Ü¹YêÛzCêD:²ÏzF2è%”D8PzÁ)èENû–¦sí†J! h"¢øg—

ich müsste wohl noch mal ispconfig komplett neu installieren, bzw. kompilieren oder ??

hat jemand eine anderen Idee ??


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2007)

Hi,

das hat alles mit ISPConfig selbst nichts zu tun. Das PHP auf dem Webserver ist von SuSE und nicht ISPConfig. Das PHP von ISPConfig läuft nur auf dem Webserver auf port 81, ausschliesslich für das Controlpanel.

Deinstallier per yast bitte mal die php-mysql und php-zlib module und installier sie dann nochmal. SuSE 10.1 hat leider ein kein wirklich ausgereiftes Paketmanagegement, es kommt schon mal vor, dass yast was nicht richtig oder vollständig installiert.


----------



## pauls (28. Okt. 2007)

*hab ich schon 2 mal gemacht*

wenn ich eine meine test-datei mit php info auf einem unter ispconfig angelegten account aufrufe kommt ja der müll.

prinzipiell läuft php ja, denn phpmyadmin tut es ja auch.
den habe ich direkt über ispconfig update installiert.

liegt vielleicht wirklich am paketmanagement...

also noch mal probieren....

ich dachte die mods werden auch automatisch mit installiert.

php5-mysql und php5-zlib....

sollte ich also beim nächsten mal explizit so installieren wie die anderen für ispconfig nötigen module, wie es in der anleitung steht.....
ist nur die frage, ob da nicht irgendwelche ungelösten abhängigkeiten erzeugt werden....

schaun ma mal...


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von pauls:


> wenn ich eine meine test-datei mit php info auf einem unter ispconfig angelegten account aufrufe kommt ja der müll.
> 
> prinzipiell läuft php ja, denn phpmyadmin tut es ja auch.
> den habe ich direkt über ispconfig update installiert.


Genau. Nur es ist exact anders herum, als Du denks. PHPMyAdmin laüft, weil es unter ISPConfig auf port 81 läuft. Also ist alles mit ISPConfig OK.

Die PHP-Seite läuft nicht unter dem ISPConfig PHP sondern in einer website, und die hängt am SuSE PHP. Also dem über YST installierten PHP-Manager.



> ich dachte die mods werden auch automatisch mit installiert.
> 
> php5-mysql und php5-zlib....


Nein, nur wenn Du sie installiert hats, wie im Perfect setup beschrieben.


----------



## pauls (28. Okt. 2007)

*ok, verstanden..*

...aber funzt immer noch nicht !

laut yast sind die module installiert.

kann das noch irgendiwe überprüfen, bzw. neu starten ?

serverneustart habe ich auch schon einige mal gemacht...


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2007)

Schau mal in der php.ini nach (liegt vermutlich in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini), ob dort das mysql.so modul geladen wird. Es kann aber auch sein, dass es unter SuSe ein config Verzeichnis gibt, aus dem die Module geladen werden. Habe gerade kein SuSE heir, um das nachzusehen.


----------



## pauls (28. Okt. 2007)

*habe ich schon mal gecheckt ..*

..und es ist "nur" extension=msql.so...

ich müsste das hier nun ändern auf mysql.so nachdem ich php5-mysql installiert habe ??


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2007)

Ja, Du kannst es mal versuchen. Füge die Folgende Zeile hinzu:

extension=mysql.so

uns start apache neu.


----------



## pauls (28. Okt. 2007)

du meinst also beide extensions drin lassen ?

änderung von msql.so auf mysql.so hat nichts gebracht

und nun beide drin - auch nichts !

seit ich über yast die 

php5-mysql und php5-zlib installiert habe

geht nichts mehr mit php !


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2007)

Irgendwie hat SuSE da die php Konfiguration zerstört. Im Moment habe ich aber keine Idee, wie man das so ohne weiteres reparieren kann, ohne detailliert alle Konfig-Dateein manuell zu kontrollieren.


----------



## pauls (29. Okt. 2007)

*könnte ich dir ja schicken...*

aber : wird nicht beim installieren von ispconfig die php ini neu geschrieben und dabei der fehelr korrigiert ?

ist das alles in suse 10.3 besser ?

könnte 10.1 enterprise server installieren oder eben 10.3 normal...

bekomme heute meinen neuen opteron server und da sollte eigentlich das image des virtuellen linuxservers unter ms virtual server 2005 drauf..
aber muss ich wohl noch mal neu anlegen....


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von pauls:


> aber : wird nicht beim installieren von ispconfig die php ini neu geschrieben und dabei der fehelr korrigiert ?


Nein. Dein Fehler nichts mit dem ISPConfig PHP zu tun und die php.ini von SuSE wird von ISPConfig nicht geändert.



> ist das alles in suse 10.3 besser ?


Soweit ich weiß, ja. Aber generell würde ich Dir eher Debian oder die Ubuntu Serverversion empfehlen. Die machen weniger Probleme beim Update und Paketmanagement wie SuSe.

P.s. Wenn Du schnell zu einem Ergebnis kommen möchtest (und Dir das 5 EUR wert ist), dann kannst Du diverse fertige VM Images für VMware auf howtoforge.com runterladen. Auf den virtuellen Maschinen ist alles fertig konfiguriert (apache, bind, postfix, courier, quota, php, mysql, webalizer) wie im perfect setup beschrieben und Du musst Nur noch ISPConfig runteralden und kompilieren. Möglicherweise kann Dein VirtualPC die auch importieren / lesen? http://www.aspdeveloper.net/Virtual_PC/rn-739-45095_vmware_2_virtual_pc.aspx


----------



## planet_fox (29. Okt. 2007)

Ich stimme Till voll und ganz zu, das Packetsystem von Debian ist eines der besten.



> Aber generell würde ich Dir eher Debian oder die Ubuntu Serverversion empfehlen. Die machen weniger Probleme beim Update und Paketmanagement wie SuSe.


----------

